#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Spell Check Not Working in Excel 2003

## rjames1973

Hi,

I am new to this forum, and am having a problem with the spell check feature in Excel 2003. When I perform a spell check on a sheet, Excel goes through the process of locating words that are misspelled. When I run across a word that is misspelled, I select the word that is correct; however, when I go back to see if the words that were misspelled were corrected, they are still misspelled. I have been checking the spell check options, but am unable to determine what the problem is. Could someone please give me some help with this issue? Thanks!  :Smilie:

----------

